# Pacific Rim 2: Star-Wars-Star John Boyega übernimmt die Hauptrolle



## MatthiasBrueckle (7. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pacific Rim 2: Star-Wars-Star John Boyega übernimmt die Hauptrolle* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pacific Rim 2: Star-Wars-Star John Boyega übernimmt die Hauptrolle


----------



## Odin333 (7. Juni 2016)

Der erste Teil hat schon ordentlich Spass gemacht, aber einen zweiten Teil bräuchte ich nicht wirklich, zumal die Story eigentlich abgeschlossen war.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2016)

Ich fand, der erste Teil nahm sich viel zu ernst. Dem Film hätten ein paar selbstironische Sprüche gut getan.


----------

